
Italy coronavirus cases spike from 3 to 132, largest outbreak outside Asia - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/china-says-most-new-coronavirus-cases-in-hubei-as-outbreak-widens-in-south-korea-iran-italy/2020/02/23/671176be-55bb-11ea-80ce-37a8d4266c09_story.html
======
koheripbal
The most remarkable thing here is that the people were tested for Covid-19 by
accident because one patient claimed to have contact with someone from China
(who later turned out NOT to be infected).

....otherwise this entire infection chain would have been missed.

It really makes you wonder how many infection chains exist elsewhere that are
still flying entirely under the radar.

Given cases like this and broad underreporting from certain countries, my
estimation is that containment is impossible at this point, and that therefore
we will be in mitigation mode with numerous global outbreaks until the vaccine
is available.

~~~
pbourke
yep - this is the week we see shift from containment to mitigation in a number
of countries. Some countries are ahead of the curve (UK from what I can tell)

I expect some official language about "pandemic" from the WHO before the end
of the week.

------
bitcharmer
The only upside of this is that we finally get to learn about the real
infection and death rates.

People believing the data China's been reporting are just very naive.

~~~
bookofjoe
Perhaps. One wonders if Italy will be transparent.

~~~
pbourke
They have been so far, and since they're part of the EU they have no reason
not to be.

